
Ask YC: What happened to the YC Research “new cities” project? - awwstn
This project was announced a year or two ago, and it looks like the most recent change was a new member of the team last October. The announced plan was to publicly share the findings on an ongoing basis.<p>Is this still a happening? Here&#x27;s the site: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cities.ycr.org<p>From the announcement post:<p>&gt; The first phase of this will be a YC Research project. We’ll publicly share our results, and at the end of the process, we’ll decide if it’s something we should pursue and at what exact locations. We’re seriously interested in building new cities and we think we know how to finance it if everything else makes sense [2].
======
sctb
Yes, there have been some developments and the project is definitely active.
There should be more public information coming out soon.

